# Colnago: minus one on the top tube or not?



## ronderman (May 17, 2010)

Question to the group:

Upon getting my C59 58cm slopping I still can not determine if I got a size too big.

I looked at the geo chart on colnago.com and tried to match it up to a 60cm Cannondale CAAD 9. It seemed the 58cm slopping was spot on - same top tube and headtube was close, but I seemed to have screwed up since colnago does it to the center whereas cannondale does it to the top.

My question: does everyone ride a colnago with a top tube about a center meter shorted due to Colnago and their geometry? I am also confused as to why that would be the case? Both Cannondale and Colnago run 72.75 in their seatpost - so where would that extra center meter in reach come from?

Anyway swap out the colnago laid back post for a zero offset? I really got my post shoved forward to get the proper reach and I run a 120mm stem and don't want to go any smaller.

I'm showing 18cm of post - to the top of the rails and riding a selle san marco Regale saddle.

Thoughts?


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Get a 110 stem. Get a 110 stem. Get a 110 stem. Get a 110 stem. Get a 110 stem. Get a 110 stem. Get a 110 stem. Get a 110 stem. Get a 110 stem. Get a 110 stem. Get a 110 stem. Get a 110 stem. Get a 110 stem. Get a 110 stem. Get a 110 stem. Get a 110 stem. Get a 110 stem. Get a 110 stem. Get a 110 stem. Get a 110 stem. 

That's all I can think about right now.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

110 stem is sacrilege on a larger Colnago rrr:


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

On a serious note, a 0 offset seatpost should only be used if you had for example short femurs.

I think you probably need a smaller frame. notice how the Colnago head tubes could be more slanted than other geometries - depending on the size-, that goes together with the straight fork, so you probably need actually a shorter top tube than your cannondale.

Check the head tube angles.

HTH


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Oh well...
Option 2: Change bars to a Zipp SSR bend. 70mm reach. Zipp - Speed Weaponry | Bars | Service Course CSL Bar

Following up on Salsa's serious note: Compensating for a long top tube by moving the seat forward is utterly wrong.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

I checked the geometries and am having a little trouble understanding what OP's problem is.

C59 58cm VTT = 59.0cm
CAAD 60cm VTT=59.0cm

C59 HT = 20.2cm
CAAD HT = 19.0cm

C59 ST angle 72.75deg
CAAD ST angle 72.5deg.

so yes - it's similar to a 60cm CAAD except for the 1/4 deg difference in ST angle. Is that the issue?


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

bikerjulio, do you have head tube angle info ?


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

C59 front-center: 614mm
CAAD9 front-center: 610mm

Colnago measures direct path versus Cannondale's horizontal. Should make no difference.

Question to ronderman: Same bars, stem and _comandi_ on both bikes?


----------



## ronderman (May 17, 2010)

kbwh said:


> C59 front-center: 614mm
> CAAD9 front-center: 610mm
> 
> Colnago measures direct path versus Cannondale's horizontal. Should make no difference.
> ...


On the headtube angle, Colnago doesn't publish theres - but Cannondale is 73.5

To answer the question - yes - same cockpit setup, Deda Zero 100 bars stem 44cm/120mm with campy 11 hoods.

Now to be fair, I have been messing with saddles for the past year and have settled on the one I am using now (I think). I do have it pushed forward, but not a ton, but it's certainly not in the center, either. 

The bike also "feels" like my 62cm dale - which I was plenty fast on, too. I wonder, perhaps, if the thicker tubing on colnago makes it look bigger. I swear, if I switch my saddle to the arione, the bike "looks" better. I can ride that saddle fine, but I can not ride no handed and I highly doubt at 6'3" and broad shoulder and waist my sit bones are that narrow. 

This process has been driving me up a WALL. :mad2:


----------



## ronderman (May 17, 2010)

*Here is a pic*

Here is a picture of the setup and a closeup of the saddle.

What say, you.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

I say that's a weird handlebar angle.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

The saddle looks a bit more forward than mine, but this is meaningless for you. 

How is the fit for you? Are you sitting in the right place? Or are you too forward? Do your legs are in full extension ? Or do you have enough knee angle at the lowest point?

If you have your saddle too high, then you could lower it and at the same time put it more to the rear.

But those are answer only you, or your fitter, can determine.


----------



## ronderman (May 17, 2010)

kbwh said:


> I say that's a weird handlebar angle.


Hum, might be the angle. It's a zero ride stem - so it's flat - but the then the top tube slopes - so that's a little different. I have the levers mounted flat too, which is how I like them and most people do that too, though camera angles can through it off.

I may put a riser on there.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

I made that comment from my phone. I don't think it looks weird on the big screen. Rolled rather upwards it is, but not weirdly.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

handlebars look fine to me.


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

Perhaps try -

Center the saddle on the post.
Drop the saddle height to compensate for the reach.
Drop the stem to compensate for the saddle drop.


----------

